
Kim Jong Il's bodyguard: 11 years serving North Korea - NN88
http://www.dw.com/en/kim-jong-ils-bodyguard-11-years-serving-north-korea/a-19078042
======
dominotw
this documentary has interviews with him
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-vw3g6j-vA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-vw3g6j-vA)

------
PhilWright
Disappointing article because there is no content other than he worked as a
bodyguard and the Kim's were nasty. Which everyone knows anyway.

